# SPS Programm vom GRAFCET ableiten und als Schrittkette schreiben



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Hallo Freunde der Technik

Momentan  stehe ich echt auf'm Schlauch und weiß nicht weiter. Wir müssen bis zum  kommenden Freitag eine Hausarbeit zum Thema "SPS" zu der Station "Prüfen von  Werkstücken" ausarbeiten. Das Programm soll als Schrittkette geschrieben  werden und davon habe ich recht wenig Ahnung. Den Grafcet zur Anlage  habe ich erstellt..aber das Programm krieg ich leider nicht hin.

Meine Frage: Könnte mir vielleicht jemand beim erstellen des Programms behilflich sein.. wäre echt nett von euch.

Danke im voraus


----------



## dentech (10 Juni 2014)

Hi,

vielleicht solltest du erstmal posten was du bis jetzt geschafft hast, dann können wir mal schauen.


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Anhang anzeigen Grafcet.pdf


Hier den Grafcet als PDF


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Hier die Symboltabelle


----------



## Wetzelaer (10 Juni 2014)

wie weit bist du denn mit der Ableitung schon es wird dir nämlich keiner die ganze Arbeit machen 
Welche Sprache sollt ihr verwenden FUP / KOP / AWL ?


----------



## Verpolt (10 Juni 2014)

Ich vermute "Dentech" möchte deine bisherigen Ansätze in Code-Form sehen.
also nicht die nur Aufgabe plus Tabelle.

Was für eine Software solls denn eigentlich sein?


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

In FUP

Bis lang habe ich nur den Grafcet erstellen können..

Meine schwierigkeit ist es, die ersten Schritte in FUP zu erstellen


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Wir programieren mit der S7


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

suche mal nach schrittkette und fup hier im forum. da gibt es sehr viele beispiele!


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2014)

Du hast doch die Aufgabe schon  sehr gut beschrieben.
Kannst du uns schreiben wo es zwickt?

Mit dem Grafcet ist das codieren doch nur ein Klacks



bike


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2014)

Zweimal das Selbe ist doof, sorry, es wurde der letzte Eintrag noch einmal übertragen


bike


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Bike, wir haben in der Schule bislang nur einmal als Schrittkette prgrammiert. Und ausgereechnet dann, habe ich's nicht verstanden:shock:..

Und jetzt bin ich hin und weg und weiß nicht weiter


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Es klacks an der Vorgehensweise..

Wie soll ich anfangen, wie führe ich das Programm weiter aus  und und


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

Marianus schrieb:


> Es klacks an der Vorgehensweise..
> 
> Wie soll ich anfangen, wie führe ich das Programm weiter aus  und und



Guck mal was Kai zusammen getragen hat: 





Kai schrieb:


> Siehe auch das folgende Programmbeispiel für eine Schrittkette in STEP 7 FUP:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=120722&postcount=1
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir das Programm angeguckt. Ist Hilfreich..Ich werd's mal versuchen..

PS: Mir fehlen die Grundkenntnisse der SPS Technik, da ich angehender Maschinenbautechniker bin


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

Marianus schrieb:


> angehender Maschinenbautechniker



Könntest du das Problem pneumatisch beschreiben?


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Für das Programm könnte ich ohne weitere Probleme ein pneumatischen Plan erstellen..


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

Marianus schrieb:


> Für das Programm könnte ich ohne weitere Probleme ein pneumatischen Plan erstellen..



Dann kannst du es auch in FUP abbilden! Die Symbole sehen bisschen anders aus, aber hey, who cares?


----------



## Marianus (10 Juni 2014)

Ich müsste es Donnerstag in der Schule mal versuchen, da ich bis Donnerstag garkeinen zugriff auf das Programm habe. Auf meinen Windows 8 Rechner, konnte ich die Test-Version leider nicht installieren.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

Marianus schrieb:


> Ich müsste es Donnerstag in der Schule mal versuchen, da ich bis Donnerstag garkeinen zugriff auf das Programm habe. Auf meinen Windows 8 Rechner, konnte ich die Test-Version leider nicht installieren.



Probier es mal mit codesys, sollte unter win8 lauffähig sein.
Die Portierung des Funktionsplanes von codesys in Step7 musst du dann nur noch am Donnerstag machen und sollte kaum Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Sinix (11 Juni 2014)

Marianus schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der Technik
> 
> Momentan  stehe ich echt auf'm Schlauch und weiß nicht weiter. Wir müssen bis zum  kommenden Freitag eine Hausarbeit zum Thema "SPS" zu der Station "Prüfen von  Werkstücken" ausarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Wenn du auch Freund der Technik werden willst, empfehle ich dir dich auch etwas in einschlägiger Fachliteratur zu lesen.
denke mal Euer Lehrer/Dozent wird euch da auch was zur Verfügung stellen oder empfehlen.
Ansonsten wirst du auch auf der Siemens-Seite fündig, gerade was den Einstieg angeht.
zB. Handbuch KOP/FUP oder Getting Started S7

Für den Anfang kannst du für jeden Grafcet-Schritt ein SR-Glied mit entsprechenden Schrittmerker programmieren.
Als Setzbedingung die Transistion & vorherigen Schritt, als Rücksetzbedingung den nachfolgenden Schritt.
Dies solltest du schaffen und dann hier posten um weitere Details zu erfragen.

MfG Sinix


----------



## PLRK (11 Juni 2014)

Gut beschrieben Sinix  so würde ich es auch machen.

Solls ne Schrittkette nach IEC-Norm sein ? oder ein Praxisübliche Wald-und Wieseschrittkette ?


----------



## Logidyn-D2 (15 November 2014)

*GRAFCET ist doch voll easy!*

Wie Sinix schon schreibt: Brauchst es doch nur ablesen vom Grafcet (darum ist es ja so genial) : 
Die Schrittkette im FC1 programmieren, hier nur Weiterschaltbedingungen und Schrittfolge programmieren!
Im FC2 dann mit den Schrittmerkern die Ausgänge beschalten, entweder tippend oder speichernd, falls über mehrere Schritte!
RESET im Notfall nicht vergessen! Mehr ist es doch garnicht! Last but not least: Meisterschule besuchen, da lernt man sowas.


----------

